# 3 neutered male bunnies....no fights, just love.



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

PHEW! I finally tonight built up the nerve to put Marlin, Morgan, and Brody in the bathroom together. I have been procastinating this for a month!

I am amazed at the results. I expected tons of humping, chasing, pee spraying, biting, ect.....BUT...all I got was pure bunny love.

I let them have both the bathroom and the hallway to run around in. They hung out with each other for about an hour.

Morgan groomed Brody and Marlin tons of times. Brody really loved the attention from Morgan, where as Marlin just sort-of did his own thing.

During the next session I am going to smush banana on their heads, in hope Brody and Marlin will start grooming Morgan and each other.



Of course, what is a session with out pictures ?....





































































p.s....If you are wondering why Marlin looks so funny....it's because he shedded his skirt off because apparently he doesn't want to be "girly" anymore. I wonder if it will grow back? Do Lionheads go through a huge/final molt at 9 months?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, Amy! I'm so happy for you, those pics are awesome! Looks like this might not be too hard *knock on wood*.

I wish you the best of luck and sending good vibes for all to bond, yay!:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you, Crystal !

They just look so "natural" together, don't they?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 5, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thank you, Crystal !
> 
> They just look so "natural" together, don't they?


They really do, Amy. It's crazy, yay!


----------



## Haley (Feb 5, 2008)

aww they are all so cute together! They look so adorable bc they are all the exact same colors but three different breeds!

As for the shedding, Tumnus gets a different coat depending on the time of year. I do remember hearing that lionheads can blow their whole coat around a year old and come up with an entirely different one. I have a friend who saved a bunny from a breeder who was going to put him in the pot bc he had no mane or anything. He blew his coat around a year old and now he's gorgeous! Tumnus's depends on the time of year. When he gets his winter coat its full blown with lots of mane and a skirt. He thins out in the summer. 

Anyway, congrats on the bonding. Keep us posted!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you, Haley :biggrin2:! I am hoping that in May/June when Ryan and I get our own place, it will be really easy to bond them...since they will have their own room that no one has claimed yet. We shall wait and see. I am in no rush at all to bond them....I have very little time/energy for it during the week, so I have to resort to bonding sessions one day a weekend for now.

I really don't mind at all if Marlin has the "Lionhead look" at all. I was a bit concerned because he shedded so much hair two weekends ago, it was snowing brown wooly puff balls all over my neighborhood as I was brushing him out outside.

We are working right now on switching over to Oxbow BBT from an alfalfa based pellet, I wonder if that could be adding to his shedding?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sadie went into a bad shead and she lost her skirt i was sooo sad but it grew back in =) I'm soooo happy your bonding is going well. I don't know about Gator yet. I had him and Coco next to each other tonight on the kitchen floor petting them both he stuck his head under her side then got up i thought he was going to bite her. He's nutty. I had like nooo problems bonding Snoopy and Sadie it was pretty much love and grooming from the start.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Those pictures gave me a good laugh! I'm really happy they get along but the poos and the chinning are hilarious!


*I like you but this is mine, and so is this, oh and I'll just throw a poo here also!*

BTW - I can't believe 3 males...... I can't even let tony in the same room with Bo! he goes bonkers if he sees him! Clover and Bo haven't gotten along lately either but maybe I'll try the banana thing with them.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet it helps that my guy's cages are all connected together...and Morgan is in the middle. They can see each other all the time. Morgan goes back and forth...grooming Marlin through the cage bars, then Brody.

Also, every one's poop is every where, going into each other's cages because we use NIC pens. Somehow, I see Brody's poop in Marlin's cage sometimes...about 4 feet away, lol!


I did lie about the pee thing. I forgot that as soon as I set Brody down on the bathroom floor, he backed himself right up into the vanity and peed a HUGE puddle. I think some got under the vanity...I hope that doesn't cause an issue...whoops!

I was sooooo ready to scrub down the bathroom tonight with vinegar. I had my cleaning supply bucket ready to go. Thank god the dude's were good.....I was too tired to scrub down. Honestly, I pictured pee being sprayed up to the ceiling.


:bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't you love those mysterious flying poos that end up in the most random of places?

I think they hop and flick them across the room! LOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Don't you love those mysterious flying poos that end up in the most random of places?
> 
> I think they hop and flick them across the room! LOL!



I think I am more concerned about the mysterious candy wrappers that have some how planted themselves between the bed and the wall :huh.


Ryan says he didn't do it :rollseyes. It must be my "other boy friend" :laughsmiley:.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 5, 2008)

That's great!

You could also try swapping them in their cages during the week and the contents, which also keeps the bonding stuff going when you can't.

Word of caution, if you smear banana and they groom it off it might confuse the hierachy if the 'wrong' bunny grooms the 'wrong' bunny which might lead to fights later, so just be aware of that 

Looks like it's going great. Good for all of you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow Amy they look great together. 

I love that they are so similar in colour.

Great pictures as always.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! Those pics are great. I hope the bonding keeps going well. I'm sure you were relieved. They really look soooo good together! Good work!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you for the comments every one !

Tracey, thank you for letting me know that! I guess I'll do some more bonding sessions with all three before I try any "banana on the head" type stuff. Marlin and Brody probably just don't know how to groom another bun, yet, lol.

I'll have to go out and buy bigger litter boxes for Brody and Marlin before I do any cage swapping. They have little dish pans and Morgan can't fit into them, hehe.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 5, 2008)

To be honest, you probably don't need to worry about putting anything on their head. I've got two trios and never did that, it meant that they bonded at their own pace and when it was done, it was 'true' as opposed to being forced with banana.

When Dopey1 was overgrooming Dopey2 I smeared the overgroomed Dopey2 with other yummy stuff to entice Dopey1 away from the overgroomed area and she didn't want to know, so I just ended up with a sticky Dopey2 who still had a bald patch, lol. So whilst theoretically it should work, it doesn't always.

Eating together can be a good way to bond, so I used to just put a whole banana in, and found they would chow down together and then go to sleep together.

To be honest though, I don't think you need to do too much to entice them, or distract them or falsify a bond because they are doing marvelously, I would just let it take its course and I'm sure they will get there 

(oh and it's not hard to tell what sort of markings/colours you like on your buns )


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

That is A LOT of help for me, Tracey ! I did put down a little plate of oats, but of course, Brody is a slob and was the only one chowing down.

Next bonding session would it be wise to put out some veggies, oats, and some fruit?



Uhh....could you tell brown is my favorite color :blushan:?


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 5, 2008)

Awww. They are so cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 5, 2008)

My normal diet for buns consists of pellets and hay, and veges and fruit as treats. When I bonded I witheld all veges and fruit for a few days so they just had pellets and hays. 

Then, when I put them together for sessions I would give treats then, so they realised that it was a good thing, and they hadn't had any for a while so were hankering for it. It also meant they associated bonding with good things. When I stepped up the bonding I would use different hays that they weren't used to, so saw it as a treat, but obviously it was healthier. So, what I'm trying to say, if put thhings in there you know they like, and don't give it to them for a while beforehand so they like it even more (but make sure you provide enough for three or you might have food squabbles).

Any questions you have feel free to PM me if you want. I'm not always about, so might not see questions or whatever if you put them here. I will always get PMs and respond asap.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

What a great start . They do all compliment each other with the similar colouring and different breeds. Very, very cute

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww, sounds like you're off to a great start! I love how they're all the same colour, but slightly different markings and different breeds, they'll look sooo pretty together when they're all bonded! 

I'll definately be referring back to this when we start to bond our 4... although I think we may wait til Snowy is spayed now.

Oh, and I love how Marlin still has the longer bits round the front of his face, like a long fringe! It's so cute! :inlove:

Congratulations!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2008)

Bout freaking time girl. I told ya to didn't I!



Cute!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 5, 2008)

But...if Brody bonds to them two, does this mean I can't have him. 

Haha, just kidding. But they do look so great together! I love how they kinda color coordinate too, you know?


----------



## Spring (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for Amy! 

They are such sweetie pies, I'm not surprised!  As cute as ever!! I love how their colours are similar too, but they all look totally different.. just perfect!

Pebbles when she was younger looked really shaggy with her mane thinning, but now she has her gorgeous thick mane back!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, congrats Amy!

I hope this sticks! It seems like they really really get along.

Isn't the sight of bunnies bonding amazing :biggrin2:?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2008)

That's just so awesome Amy.....the pictures are just adorable 

Cheryl


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Holy cow, thank you for all the comments, every one :biggrin2:! The bunno's are going to be so happy when I tell them how cute everyone thinks they are when they are TOGETHER, as a GROUP ...hehe.

I actually think it's hilarious that they are all the same colors, besides Morgan's "stripes" of black and a few other random Harlequin patterns. I'll have one weird looking trio!

I am still iffy about bonding Morgan into the mix. I really wanted him to be my 100% free range house bunny when Ryan and I get our house in May/June or a bit later. BUT....the bunnies will have a whole room to theirselves, plus run time around the house every night, and atleast Morgy will have buddies.


I am so stinkin' tired from work and I am supposted to clean the rattie cage tonight, but I think I'll let that slide until tomorrow night and do another bonding session with the bunnies...it's a lot of work, though, lol.

I hope there is less poop this time and Brody doesn't pee a river on the bathroom floor .

Of course, pictures to follow. Dinner is cooking, so I am going to clean litter boxes now, eat dinner, then do the session .


----------



## trailsend (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pictures - they do look like triplets! I am so GLAD to hear and see that they are all getting along so well, that is fantastic!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, trailsend .



I think I'll save both rattie cage cleaning and bunny bonding until tomorrow. I really am wicked tired tonight.


----------



## Spring (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww! 

I usually fit bonding in with other activities I do.. with Pebbles and Jasmine, I sometimes have them in a laundry basket on the computer with me.. so they get used to each other. It's working really well for me! Puts them in an unfamiliar situation, but they have to be so close together they usually cuddle together. Pebbles even licked Jasmine today in the basket . Always good when you don't have time for an official bonding! You'd just need a bigger basket.. or would all three fit in one? I have bigger girls, so they _just_ fit comfortablyinto one hehe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 5, 2008)

I know it's already been said, but I think it's so cute that all your boys are the same color! And I just can't believe how huge Brody has gotten. I just want to pick him up and give him a good cuddle, he looks so snuggly! 

I'm starting to think about introducing Rory and Tallulah, do you think putting banana on Tallulah's head their first meeting would be a good idea or not? The one time I sorta introduced them, Rory just sat there and looked at her and then suddenly lunged (I grabbed him before he could get to her, don't know what he had in mind), and he loves banana, so maybe a bit of banana on her noggin would distract him from trying to eat her.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 6, 2008)

*Leanne...*I'll have to get a laundry basket. Our basket is a skinny tall one . Though, I am not sure I see the bunnies cooperating in the basket. Morgan would most likely jump out, Brody would start to act like a jerk, and Marlin would most likely jump out too. I'll get a basket though, and try it. Maybe Ryan's mom has one that I could borrow. Thank you...it's worth a shot and less mess to clean up later, I am sure !
*
Shiloh...*I'd take Tracey's advice about just putting out food for them to eat together, if you really wanted to intro them now. I would reccommend waiting until Tallu is older and able to be spayed because once she hits her puberty, they may unbond...then you'd have to start all over again. So, waiting until she is spayed seems much safer.

You could, though....put their cages right up against each other...using one NIC panel for their "wall". I have my guys like this, and they groom through the bars...I think it has helped them "get to know each other" .



Okay, tonight I have to clean the ratties, then I'll find a laundry basket and try that :biggrin2:.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate to say this but I'm not sure who is who.. of your bunnies. I LOVE the lop eared one, well ALL of them really, but that one is so sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## undergunfire (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you for moving this for me, Alicia .

After tonight's chat (right now!)...I will be doing another bonding session...with pictures !


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

I really hope you can bond these three. I can't believe how Marlin has grown up....wow.....he was still so young when he was here......and Morgan - such a sweet spirit (as long as Tiny isn't around). :biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2008)

*Leaf....*Marlin is the Lionhead, Morgan is the Harlequin mix, and Brody is the Holland Lop .

Peg....Thank you! I really hope they will bond, as well . 



I just got done with another bonding session, and I think Tiny has visited us and told Brody how to push Morgan's buttons . Brody humped Marlin once and humped Morgan a few times. Morgan got a little ticked and him and Brody circled a few times.

It seems Brodoh is going to try to be "boss bunny", though....Morgan plays the "daddy bunny" role, and Marlin plays the "I'm an air-headed Lionhead and I don't know what is going on" role.

:biggrin2:

We'll have to just keep trying more sessions, this was only their second one because last night a friend that I haven't seen very much in a while asked if I wanted to go with her to see Juno, so I snuck out instead of bonding.

Good news, though....after bonding Ryan and I did our first "bunny burrito" to Brody and clipped his nails. I am ashamed that this was his first nail clipping, we have been to afraid to hold him down and do it because he gets so stressed out. So, we finally clipped his nails and then he flopped out and breathed really hard, so I put cold water on his ears and he is happily munching away on a few apple slices now .


Ya'll are waiting for pictures now, eh ? Here they are:





































































I would have had more, but my camera battery died !


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't believe how big Brody is now....WOW. I'm not surprised at the thought that Tiny visited him to tell him how to push Morgan's buttons - probably revenge for Morgan being in HIS room.... :biggrin2: I'm sort of dying to see who turns out to be the most dominant one of the three - sometimes I think Marlin - sometimes I think Brody...not sure if I think it would be Morgan....he's so much of a mama's boy (then again - so is Marlin).

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure it's going to be Morgan or Brody battling to be the dominant one. Marlin is way too layed back and is very "ditsy" around the other two .

I have a very good feeling that Morgan will "over-power" Marlin and Brody. He acts like the "big daddy" bunny.


We'll have to see how it ends up. I can't wait until they are all living together. I really don't have any doubts there, but I am afraid to try them in the bedroom (their area) anytime soon because Brody likes to pee on the carpet. I am just going to try working on them once Ryan and I get our place in May/June to live fully together.

I think once we find the right place and it has carpeting....we are going to buy big particle-board sheets and cover them with linoleum, and leave a 1 foot tall "side" around the whole thing to keep it cleaner. Since we will be renting, I can't have the bunnies tearing up carpet or peeing on it, so that seems to be the best way of doing it. Chloroplast here is pretty expensive....about $27 for an 8x4. Anyway, the bunnies will get a bit more than half of a bedroom, and the ratties will get the other part of the room .


----------



## trailsend (Feb 11, 2008)

Love the pictures They look so cute around the salad plate. What are planning on doing at your new place sounds great, I bet everyone will love that!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 12, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Love the pictures They look so cute around the salad plate. What are planning on doing at your new place sounds great, I bet everyone will love that!


Thank you . We really can't wait until we get our place!


----------

